# Recuperar HD formateado



## miguelus (Ene 23, 2015)

Buenas noches.

Por error un sobrino me ha formateado el HD "D" en el que guardo muchas cosas ... fotos trabajos...

¿Hay algún programa que me permita recuperarlo?, no he hecho nada con el, no he escrito nada por lo que supongo que todo está ahí.

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2015)

Hay un montón, pero no esperes demasiado 

En esta página seguramente vas a encontrar varios con la opinión de los usuarios


http://download.cnet.com/windows/


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 23, 2015)

Creo que hay un comando en D.O.S. para eso, yo no lo recuerdo, porque nunca lo necesite, pero hace mucho tiempo me lo comentaron.
Por otra parte, alguna vez use "PC INSPECTOR FILE RECOVERY" para un amigo.
Pero esto se hace desde otro disco(con el formateado como esclavo)..
En ese caso, conviene deactivar el antivirus y cualquier otra herramienta que revise las unidades de almacenamiento automáticamente.

PD: *Me parece que es FDISK/MBR*
*Pero como ya te dije, nunca lo usé*, así que habrá que googlear un poco.
Tambien recuerdo el caso se otros que se asustaron por haber hecho eso, y al llevarlo a un técnico, en la mañana, por la tarde los llamó para decirles que lo pasaran a buscar, y efectívamente estaban todos los directorios y archivos.

Es algo tarde para decirlo, pero para colaborar con todos estos métodos de emergencia, *siempre es bueno tener el disco desfragmentado.*


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 23, 2015)

FDISK/MBR es para problemas en el sector de arranque, para recuperarlo pues puedes probar con Recuva si fue formato rápido, me pasó lo mismo el otro día y con eso recuperé el 99.95% de mis documentos, solo ponlo en escaneo profundo y copia los recuperados en otra unidad, ya cuando recuperes todo lo que necesitas lo puedes regresar.

En una ocasión un compañero de la universidad por error formateó otra partición e instaló Windows, según me dijeron si pudieron recuperar los datos, pero el software que usaron era para Mac.


----------



## aiutzeler (Ene 23, 2015)

Buscá este soft en la web "testdisk" es gratuito y recupera particiones borradas y archivos borrados.
Pero el mejor para tu caso es el "HDD regenerator", con este podes recuperar todo el disco aunque lo hallan formateado 3 o 4 veces. (hay que pagar licencia), el trial solo te deja ver los archivos pero no recuperarlos.


----------



## miguelus (Ene 24, 2015)

Buenos días.

Muchas gracias a todos, por Internet he visto varios programas todos de pago, eso no sería mucho problema, (se lo cobraré a mi sobrino ). Las versiones "Trial", aunque te muestran todo lo que hay, solo te dejan recuperar una parte.

Como aclaración... el Sistema Operativo lo tengo en la unidad "C" de 180 Gigas y todo lo demás Fotos, Archivos, descargas etc... en la unidad "D" de 500 Gigas,  creo que al estar físicamente separada la unidad "D", será más fácil recuperarla. 

Sal U2


----------



## elgriego (Ene 24, 2015)

Buenos Dias,y Digo yo,ya que nunca lo he probado,no servira alguna herramienta de gnu.linux,para estos menesteres.


Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Buenos Dias,y Digo yo,ya que nunca lo he probado,no servira alguna herramienta de gnu.linux,para estos menesteres.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Muy posiblemente.
Los programas de Des-Formateado que conozco trabajan por fuera del sistema operativo y a un muy bajo nivel.

No me extrañaría que exista alguna aplicación gnu.linux que arranque desde un pen-drive (Por ejemplo) que realice esta tarea.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 24, 2015)

> en la unidad "D" de 500 Gigas,  creo que al estar físicamente separada la unidad "D", será más fácil recuperarla.



con el lili de linux, con alguna distro de linux (pupy, o alguno chico)la metes en un pen drive  y de ahi arrancas el pc despues es sacar los archivos que ocupas...

http://www.linuxliveusb.com/

http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm

linux=gratis


----------



## josemaX (Ene 24, 2015)

Con esto https://www.runtime.org/data-recovery-software.htm he recuperado discos formateados y con FAT dañada, eso si, es de pago.


----------



## jerry101 (Ene 24, 2015)

Yo he utilizado este software y es gratuito:

www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 24, 2015)

Hola.

Si puedes usa GetDataBack

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Lamas (Ene 24, 2015)

Te puede ser util el easeus partition master;  es gratuito


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 24, 2015)

bueno yo he recuperado archivos de memorias y discos dañados si hay programas para recuperarlos *"tarda una eternidad pero si los recuperan"* son de pago pero internet se encarga de eso.

trata de no escribir algo sobre ese disco pues los archivos recuperados se veran con muchos daños como bits corruptos y cosas asi.

*
yo tengo ahorita una verdadera tragedia  *

tengo un disco duro seagate que entro a modo *SMART* al paerecer es un bloqueo del firmware que no me deja acceder al contenido del disco duro

¿hay forma de quitar el modo smart y es seguro trabajar asi?

mi disco duro sonaba clac clac clac como un coche desvielado


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 24, 2015)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> bueno yo he recuperado archivos de memorias y discos dañados si hay programas para recuperarlos *"tarda una eternidad pero si los recuperan"* son de pago pero internet se encarga de eso.
> 
> trata de no escribir algo sobre ese disco pues los archivos recuperados se veran con muchos daños como bits corruptos y cosas asi.
> 
> ...



Ese ruido no es buena noticia desgraciadamente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 24, 2015)

El modo SMART monitorea los parametros del disco Y NADA MAS. Se desactiva desde el BIOS y no tiene nada que ver con que no puedas acceder al disco...


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 24, 2015)

> mi disco duro sonaba clac clac clac como un coche desvielado



tengo uno con el mismo problema....
es un westerdigital scorpion blue, wd3200 bevt de 320Gb
lo saque lo conecte a mi lap, y no lo reconoce, solo se escucha tac,tac,tac.....


----------



## polpi (Ene 24, 2015)

Segun mi experiencia puedo decirles que he recuperado información de discos de multiples formatos y variados tamaños. Lo ideal es un disco de recuperación y trabajando fuera del S.O. Alguien por ahi menciona que en una particion tiene el sistema y en la otra lo habitual, para los programas de recuperacion eso es indistinto.
La mayor tarea luego de recuperar informacion es separar la paja del trigo.

El mejor programa de repureración física del disco (fallas de lectra/escritura o cluster corruptos) es HDD Regenerator; lento pero absolutamente confiable.
Para la recuperación de datos es muy variado el tema. Existen programas para archivos específicos y otros no. Para mayor comodidad y tener un amplio abanico de opciones uso un disco llamado Hiren's boot disk (sobre todo alguna version viejita) que contiene multiples herramientas para trabajar con discos, S.O., y hard tambien. Tambien hay programas producidos por las diferentes marcas de discos pero estos no son muy confiables para restablecer archivos, pero si para ajustar los discos a un mejor desempeño.

Si el disco hace clap, clap... :
Si la BIOS reconoce el disco tiene arreglo (HDDRegenerator) sino hay que cambiar la lógica. Ojo! Con discos de 120Gb sepan que el analisis y restauracion tardará un día o mas.

Otra recomendación es que utilicen un adaptador sata/ide y hagan trabajar los discos a una menor verlocidad ya que parece que trabajar directamente por medio de un puerto SATA afecta los resultados. Tambien con la PC pasa esto. La misma verificacion de disco en un AMD Semprom AM3 2Gb y un Pentium4 Socket 478 2gb y trabajó mejor el de intel aunque tambien hay que tener en cuenta la diferencia de trabajo en Cache L2 y punto flotante.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 24, 2015)

Yo llegue a usar el Recuva que es gratuito y es rápido (ojo, porque a veces, aunque sea gratuito, conviene seleccionar instalaciones personalizadas, para evitar que se instalen programas extras que generalmente poco interesan), y en su momento me salvo las papas en la recuperación de una buena parte de una descarga -al menos no tuve que volver a hacerla desde 0-, el tema, claro, como bien dicen en algunas páginas de descargas, no es infalible.
A veces ordenandole las busquedas más exaustivas -y por ende las más lentas-, hay más chances de recuperar la mayor parte de los datos.
Bueno, suerte desde ya con tu problema colega


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2015)

El problema de recuperar con D.O.S es que se pierden los nombres de archivo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 25, 2015)

bueno cotare que mi disco empezo a sonar como clac clac clac 
pero deicia iniciando guindous 7 y se quedaba en la ventanita y ahi se quedaba
luego ponia pantallazo azul y se reiniciaba diciendo iniciando guindous en modo seguro y tampoco

luego me meti al bios es una compaq cq43 no es una gran laptop pero tenia mis cosas
y el bios tenia la opcion de revisar disco duro y lo bloqueo diciendo *SMART* trabajo adecuadamente codigo de error *303*

y apartir de eso no abre el disco duro leyendo un poco en internecio descubri que *SMART* puede ser desbloqueado usando un modulo *RS232* y el  *putty o hiperterminal*

no se si esto sea seguro o sera mejor mandar el disco duro a ver si me salvan los datos el problema es que no se cuanto cueste una restauracion en laboratorio


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 25, 2015)

> Si el disco hace clap, clap... :
> Si la BIOS reconoce el disco tiene arreglo (HDDRegenerator) sino hay que cambiar la lógica. Ojo! Con discos de 120Gb sepan que el analisis y restauracion tardará un día o mas



el mio es de 320Gb...
lo probe con este adaptador







asi que supongo que es la logica...


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 25, 2015)

Cuando S.M.A.R.T. se dispara, saquen los datos y no usen el disco para más, eso es el sistema de monitoreo interno del disco, no es por errores de software, es por daño físico que se disparan esas advertencias, deberían poder desactivarlo en la BIOS para ignorarlo, pero hay un gran riesgo de daño así que solo empleen lo para sacar su información.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 25, 2015)

solaris8 dijo:


> el mio es de 320Gb...
> lo probe con este adaptador
> 
> http://mlm-s2-p.mlstatic.com/cable-...-35-adaptador-2899-MLM3555065579_122012-F.jpg
> ...



Mira vos, yo justamente tengo el mismo cable adaptador, el tema que agregaría, la fuente esa que trae ese pack -la que se ve en la imagen junto a los cables, esa que se parece la de una notebook, aunque en plan barato y hasta trucho parecería-, es una verdadera porquería (lo sé por experiencia por los desastres que me hizo, dado que una de ellas se quemo por sobrecalentamiento, y otra por problemas del conector me quemo una lectora, y al poco tiempo también se quemo por calentamiento, para colmo un tecnico me lo confirmo).
Hete aquí que rescatando una antigua fuente de computadora y activandola por puenteo logre salir adelante. Más que nada aviso, por si deciden hacerce con ese pack.
Gracias a ese cable he podido rescatar algunos discos en mi notebook, he incluso usar antiguos discos ide onda pendrives para guardar mi datos, en caso de que tenga que realizar un formateo. De manera que es muy práctico el adaptador ese


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 25, 2015)

si la fuente, no es muy confiable, pero para trasportarla es mejor...
la de una pc, la supera enormemente, y el adaptador funciona bien sata-3.5-2.5 a  usb


----------

